

Television Begins a Push Into the 3rd Dimension - quizbiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/06/business/media/06tele.html?ref=technology

======
hackworth
from the article: '“Three-D is an effort by the industry to come up with
something that will motivate consumers to trade up,” said Van Baker, an
analyst at Gartner Research.'

i think that's the root of it. and i suspect they will have a hell of a time
trying to manufacture consumer demand to meet their supply.

------
presidentender
Just one more solution in search of a problem, brought to you by people who
ought to know better.

~~~
madair
You don't think 3D TV is worthwhile or something?

------
willwagner
I can see wanting 3-D for gaming more than home movie watching, although it's
still a bit of a stretch.

In any regard, if I'm going to wear "active" glasses with batteries and
flashing shutters and the like, I think perhaps glasses with 2 lcd lens (and
possibly a camera to mix in live images of your living space) might be a more
cost effective approach, albeit it won't sell more tvs.

